# Moving to Australia in Feb 2015



## ask2 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I have few queries.

Is it a good time to move to Australia in Feb ? or should we wait for the new financial year ?

Climate would be warm in Feb ? 

People would have returned from vacations ? But would there be a lull in recruitment's ?

Anybody else planning to move in Feb 2015 ???? Please lets plan together ?? IS there any thread running already ?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

i am not 100% sure..however, i think feb is the best time as far as job markets are concerned...thats when business starts picking up...
i hope i am right, bcoz i booked my ticket on 1st feb...fingers crossed


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

Am moving to Adelaide in Feb 2015 as well.. with the hope that things work out and if they dont i will make them work out


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

I am planning to visit OZ during Feb-March.

Job wise it is good time and certainly one can go there.


----------



## ask2 (Aug 2, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> i am not 100% sure..however, i think feb is the best time as far as job markets are concerned...thats when business starts picking up...
> i hope i am right, bcoz i booked my ticket on 1st feb...fingers crossed




Cool... Which flight? Cost? baggage allowance ? with family ? which place you going?

we planning to move end of Feb. With family. and most probably to Sydney


----------



## thunderbird350 (Apr 23, 2014)

ask2 said:


> Cool... Which flight? Cost? baggage allowance ? with family ? which place you going?
> 
> we planning to move end of Feb. With family. and most probably to Sydney


For Flight booking check with Singapore Airlines.
They give 40kgs if you book one way ticket.
This offer is only for India as per what I was informed by them.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

me too to sydney..travelling on 1st feb, singapore airlines from kochi to sydney..stopover at changi for 1 hour..

baggage allowance is 40 + 7 for cabin...and cost was 38k...you could also try for srilankan airlines which is comparatively chealper


----------



## lamisleandra (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey guys/girls,
I am planing to travel to Melbourne alone in Jan mid or Jan End , 2015.
Is there anyone on this forum who is female and travelling alone around the same time?
Kindly connect with me.
I am also open to stay along with Indian family, and spilt costs.
kingcantona7 where are u travelling to in AUS?

Thank you.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

im moving to sydney...what occupation are you into and has it got better opportunities in melbourne?


----------



## lamisleandra (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey King,
I am into IT software.
We have a SS from Victoria.
Where r u from?
What occupation are you into? 
I know Sydney is great for IT


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

@lamisleandra...im from bangalore, moving to sydney....i am looking for banking /finance roles and my wife would be looking for software roles...


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

it's a little slow during easter and christmas..rest of the year is okay..Feb is not bad at all...


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Guys these good period/ bad period don't exist at all. obviously December is an exception. rest of the year its same. Hiring depends on demand not time of the year. Even if there is some variation its very minimal.


----------



## lamisleandra (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello,
Can anyone who is moving in Jan/Feb/Mar 2015 by Malaysia Airlines help me out,with excess baggage query
I know it has been answered but I am confused so Kindly help :eyebrows::confused2::confused2:

I called up MA head office in Mumbai and they told me I will get 40 Kgs for luggage if I book thru them by paying amount at their head office.
Then I checked the same travel agents site and the site customer care told me I will get 30 kgs only for luggage..
They also said if you are going first time as immigrant we will give u 40kgs..
else, travellers get only 30kgs.

I read somewhere on this forum itself that we can mail the airlines and get extra 10kgs if our luggage limit is 30kgs on immigrant PR for OZ.
I really need to book my tickets at the earliest..
please help me out.
can I get my baggage allowance extended if I mail them?

Thank you


----------



## ask2 (Aug 2, 2014)

Depends on the airlines.. we have booked our tickets to Sydney for Feb 2nd week @35k per passenger Quantas Airlines 40kg + 7 kg ... stopover at Singapore. 

Also for per passenger we have got a voucher of 40$ to spend at singapore airport


----------



## Hayer Saab (Jul 11, 2014)

I am travelling via Singapore Airlines for Perth in Jan end @ approx 35k per person .. 40 +7 kg.. and For Information of All who dont know or have a doubt max allowable baggage wt. per piece is 32 kg ... So split in 2 if you are carrying extra ...Have a Safe Trip


----------



## lamisleandra (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow Ask2,
Actually flight fare to Melbourne is costing me very cheap compared to Singapore or Qantas.
also my travel dates are much closer now..
maybe thats why!
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## jainneha (Aug 6, 2014)

ask2 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have few queries.
> 
> ...


I got in touch with couple of reruiters and they mentioned that hiring does pick up from Jan end. First half of the year is perfect for hiring.


----------



## jainneha (Aug 6, 2014)

lamisleandra said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone who is moving in Jan/Feb/Mar 2015 by Malaysia Airlines help me out,with excess baggage query
> I know it has been answered but I am confused so Kindly help :eyebrows::confused2::confused2:
> 
> ...


I booked my ticket thru Thai airways. Got it for Rs. 32K. I will ask the Thai Airways office if my allowance can be extended to 40kgs from 30.


----------



## pinghaal (Sep 6, 2014)

ashhegde said:


> Am moving to Adelaide in Feb 2015 as well.. with the hope that things work out and if they dont i will make them work out


are you going alone or with spouse..i am also moving to adelaide


----------



## jainneha (Aug 6, 2014)

pinghaal said:


> are you going alone or with spouse..i am also moving to adelaide


No, going with hubby... to melbourne


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

anyone moving to ACT in Feb ? and anyone from Delhi... lets catch up


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

Plan to move with family mid Feb 2015. Considering the cricket World Cup is Feb/Mar, what is the impact on those immigration for the first time in terms of cost of accomodation?


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

Hi all, 

Please count me in. Moving to Sydney on 25/2/2015.

rgds
Usha


----------



## aabbask (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi everyone.
I am also planning to move to Oz in the end of Feb. I'll be bringing my wifey along to get the first visit formality done and the she'll be flying back to resume her work. So i'm gonna be on my own say from the first week of March or so and am quite willing to share accommodation from there on. If anyone is looking for a house/apartment mate do lemme know please.


----------



## sprakash81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I'm moving to sydney on 16feb. I'm from IT, going alone. I'll be happy to share accommodation and join anyone who is travelling during the same time.


----------



## echkay (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm flying from Mumbai on 15th January night. I'll reach Sydney on Sunday, 18th January. I'm flying on Qantas. I booked a multiple destination ticket for 47k.

I think 40 kgs checked baggage is a blanket allowance for PR holder's and students (who travel for the first time on a 1-way ticket). I spoke to the call center execs at Qantas and Singapore Airways, and both of them told me the same thing.

*I'm not sure about the other carriers, I'm only guessing.*


----------



## Ausmkd (Dec 22, 2014)

ask2 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have few queries.
> 
> ...


Feb is a great time to move to Oz - probably a better time than end of FY. Workplaces are back in full swing and recruitment will be well up and running. There's usually some movement around Christmas and some planning for calendar year expenditure so you might have some luck. Holidays / vacations are definitely over as school is back and university has started so no worries there. 
As for the climate, it depends where you go. It's summer so it's hot, and in some parts that can mean REALLY hot!!! Temps in Melb / Adelaide can be around 35-40C. Sydney is equally hot, even Canberra gets its fair share during February. Further north is hot but it can be wet season as well so it depends. Perth is always warm  So check out some local weather if you are wanting to know what sort of temperature to expect as it will vary a lot.


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

Hi,

I have been searching for shared accommodation thru flatmates, gumtree etc. Called 2 of them. Since there is more than a month for my travel, they have asked me to call 1-2 weeks before my travel to check availability. The rent is 130/140 AUD per week. Seems quite easy to get one. So I am planning to go for a hostel room for a week. Once I get an idea about the best locations for job search, I shall go for a shared accommodation there. 

Your views pls. Need to ensure that I am in the right track.

Regards
Usha


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been searching for shared accommodation thru flatmates, gumtree etc. Called 2 of them. Since there is more than a month for my travel, they have asked me to call 1-2 weeks before my travel to check availability. The rent is 130/140 AUD per week. Seems quite easy to get one. So I am planning to go for a hostel room for a week. Once I get an idea about the best locations for job search, I shall go for a shared accommodation there.
> 
> ...


Sounds great! If you are able to get $130-140 acco to start with, you are set up for a comfortable monthly budget while you are searching for jobs. I'm gonna work out something similar for myself too.

One advice I read on this forum somewhere that stuck i my head - Don't get attached to a place to live / suburb until you get a job. If you like a locality too much, your job options get limited. I'm trying hard to pull myself away from the Google Maps since then.


----------



## Mons1eur (Oct 10, 2013)

Guys,

I will be landing in Sydney on 14th Feb. Currently looking for accommodation. I am willing to live in a shared accommodation for a month till 14 March. PM me if anyone is interested.

Thanks,
Sandhar


----------



## neharc (May 28, 2014)

lamisleandra said:


> Hey guys/girls,
> I am planing to travel to Melbourne alone in Jan mid or Jan End , 2015.
> Is there anyone on this forum who is female and travelling alone around the same time?
> Kindly connect with me.
> ...


Hi,
I am planning to visit in March alone. Have you already booked the tickets?


----------



## ausnik2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

lamisleandra said:


> Hey King,
> I am into IT software.
> We have a SS from Victoria.
> Where r u from?
> ...


Hello lamisleandra,

I too am moving to Melbourne in Feb, on 16-Feb-2015 to be specific. I am a software engineer and would be searching for a job once landing there. I am yet to find a place to stay but have already booked flight tickets through Singapore airlines.

How about you? I guess, lets connect as we would be having common problems and queries to answer.


----------



## archiek97 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi,
I am also moving Melbourne on 10 Feb. I would also need to search for accommodation.


----------



## jainneha (Aug 6, 2014)

ausnik2013 said:


> Hello lamisleandra,
> 
> I too am moving to Melbourne in Feb, on 16-Feb-2015 to be specific. I am a software engineer and would be searching for a job once landing there. I am yet to find a place to stay but have already booked flight tickets through Singapore airlines.
> 
> How about you? I guess, lets connect as we would be having common problems and queries to answer.


Hi, I am moving to Melbourne on 18th Feb thru Thai Airways. I have booked a shared accom thru airbnb.. its reasonable and pretty good.. you should check it out..


----------



## ausnik2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

archiek97 said:


> Hi,
> I am also moving Melbourne on 10 Feb. I would also need to search for accommodation.


Hi archiek97,

I have just finalized a deal on accommodation in a nearby suburb of Doncaster (around 17 kms from the city) for 110$ per week including all bills on sharing basis. The other guys in sharing are all students.

I got through this using Gumtree. Although there is a problem with Gumtree that it blocks your messages/replies to other ads if you access it from outside Australia based on your IP, you could ask some of your Australian acquaintances to post an ad/ reply to ads on your behalf there and you will promptly see the results.

If you need any information, please feel free to reach me on my contact details that I have PM'ed you.

Cheers!


----------



## ausnik2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

jainneha said:


> Hi, I am moving to Melbourne on 18th Feb thru Thai Airways. I have booked a shared accom thru airbnb.. its reasonable and pretty good.. you should check it out..


Hi Neha,

I checked out airbnb; it looks pretty cool. But have recently arranged for an accommodation. 

Anyways, stay in touch. I have PM'ed you my details.

Cheers!


----------



## talk4good (Dec 11, 2013)

*Stay @ Melbourne*

Dear All,

I am moving to Melbourne on Feb 5th. I am looking for shared accomodation for myself (male, 35). Can someone please share good accomodations on shared service apartments, PG's? I would like to avoid dormetry or CBD bread & Breakfast kind of hotels.

It would be of great help. 
Rajesh


----------



## teek88 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi there!
can someone clear my doubts?
I was granted 190 and planning to make my first visit in a month time

On my first visit how much money i must carry with me?
Should I take any documents to show at the airport? 
will have to face any interview at the airport?
can i travel to Sydney instead of Melbourne(sponsor state) and travel to Melbourne from there?


----------



## aqkhan (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I apologize for posting in a thread which is not directly relevant to my query, however, as all are well experienced and have received their grant therefore, can anyone advise what is meant by "Mandatory check". the details are as follows.

i lodged my application on 23 Feb 2015, CO assigned on 16-Apr-2015, CO requested PCC, Form 80, 1221 and Meds. All were uploaded on 26 April 2015. However, i didn't received any acknowledgement, therefore, i called GSM Brisbane, they informed me that my documents were received and my case is under mandatory check.

Can anyone advise what is meant by "Mandatory Check" and how long it normally takes?

Thanks and best Regards,

AQ


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

Hola Guys,

I am also planning to move mid Jan or early Feb.Could you please add me as well on Whats up group.


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

*Moving in Decemebr*

Hi All,

I am travelling on Dec 12th with 189 .. planning to enjoy :drum: until year end and will sart looking for job from Jan 1st. Count me in ..


----------



## AussieKid (Oct 24, 2015)

I am moving on Feb Second week. Booked flight to Sydney


----------



## rocknrockynu (Aug 11, 2014)

I have booked My Ticket Through Cathy Pacific Moving Brisbane On 30th March any one there? for Brisbane


----------

